# 55g tank- heater controller or not



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Seems those with large tanks prefer using multiple heaters through a single controller. I understand the setup up and reasons. My question is for a 55 gallon tank is this necessary? The risk of a heater sticking still exists. Then the question, one 200w or two 100's?
I like the price of the Inkbird 306t but it seems they have their problems also. I know the Jehmco is the way to go but they are pricey. I would appreciate your feedback. Thanks


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Doubt if people around here would call a 55 a large tank  I've always just run a single heater, never saw the need for a fancy controller. 150W should suffice, unless you keep the tank somewhere unusually cold, like a basement.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

I was not saying a 55 is a large tank. I stated that those here with large tanks use controllers but what about a 55. Sorry I was not more clear. Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I do not use heater controllers on any of my tanks that use a heater which are a 75G (200W) and a 220G (300W) tank. Even on smaller size tanks that may require an occasional heater I just choose to use the appropriate wattage based on average room temperature and aquarium size then choose a heater. My house temperature stays around 72F to 75F during the winter since I have a lot of aquariums and find it cheaper to heat the house rather than the individual tanks.


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

I've beenlooking into controllers lately also. I've read slot of reviews on inkbirds. From why I've read it seems like they have had failing issues almost as frequently as a heater failing issue if not more. Anyone here had issues with them failing?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would just use a 150w heater personally, provided the room is heated. I use a 300w heater on my 210g that is in a basement heated to 68f. The tank is steady at 78f.
I used to use a 250w heater on it.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

noddy said:


> I would just use a 150w heater personally, provided the room is heated.


Thanks 
Why a 150w instead of a 200w? Is the thought that if stuck on it might not reach a deadly temp? The tank is in a livingroom heated and cooled. I always worried that a 3w/gallon heater might run most of the time and burnout sooner. Thanks again


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

AV8TOR said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > I would just use a 150w heater personally, provided the room is heated.
> ...


That's the point, you don't want the heater constantly turning on and off. A weaker heater will potentially run longer IE: less cycling.

Depending on your house temperature, I would personally run 1-150w heater on a controller. I've always used controllers to control the heater for that "just in case" scenario.

Check on eBay or reef forums. From time to time you can find deals and used controllers for super cheap.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Jread002 said:


> I've beenlooking into controllers lately also. I've read slot of reviews on inkbirds. From why I've read it seems like they have had failing issues almost as frequently as a heater failing issue if not more.


My research has turned up issues just like you mentioned. The argument that can be made for using a controller such as the Inkbird is the failures I read are the unit stopped working. In that scenario the heater gets no power and at worst the tank water stabilizes at room temperature which at least in my house won't kill the fish as a stuck heater cooking the fish. Cost wise the Inkbird 306t is less than most quality heaters and the 308 just a tad more


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Sub-Mariner said:


> That's the point, you don't want the heater constantly turning on and off. A weaker heater will potentially run longer IE: less cycling.
> 
> Depending on your house temperature, I would personally run 1-150w heater on a controller. I've always used controllers to control the heater for that "just in case" scenario.


Thanks, I had not looked at it that way (less cycling). 
Our house is using 71-72


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

I currently have three 55G's up and running ... no controller, Eheim heaters in all three.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

wryan said:


> I currently have three 55G's up and running ... no controller, Eheim heaters in all three.


What wattage are they?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

AV8TOR said:


> wryan said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have three 55G's up and running ... no controller, Eheim heaters in all three.
> ...


Good question ... I'd really have to go look.

I think at least two of them are 125w and maybe one of them is a 150w.

I'll look next time I'm downstairs.


----------

